# "New Posts" filter?



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

I do not come around much anymore. But, when I do, it's because I want to see what is up with saxophones and music. I do not want to wade through pages of threads full of ridiculous political commentary. I'm not sure when this change of rules came to be, but really do not like it at all. Is there a way to filter all of the lounge posts out of my "New Posts" search?

Thanks!

~Zach


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm sure that the politics will die down after the election.


----------



## CountSpatula (Apr 22, 2006)

Which is just around the corner...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Zach,

I can put you on the "Cannot view Forum Lounge" filter. That will remove them from your new post search. PM me if you want me to add you.


----------

